# [Review] Hyperion 4200mah Extended battery with NFC



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hyperion-Samsung-Galaxy-SIII-GT-i9300-4200mAh-Extended-Battery-White-Cover-/271024635621?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3f1a53bee5

I got my 4200 mah battery in the mail yesterday so i figured that i would do a full review on it... Before i post anything, i would like to say that this is not a Biased review of battery life to convince you to buy this... I ACTUALLY USE MY PHONE, unlike most results people post on their batteries that last 14 hours stock, however have NOOO screen on time.... That is NOT a good indication of battery life. This test i am about to review was through a day of rigorous use.. Lots of facebook, youtube, texting, etc.. I used my phone pretty hard today at work.... Anyways here goes....

Stock battery will argueably give you 2-2.5 hours of screen on time..

Here is a comparison of how they both look next to each other...



















My initial reaction was..... OH.. MY GOD.... look at the size of that bitch.... But common sense tells ya that its double the size so of course it wont fit under my stock cover! i questioned if it was just worth it to buy 2-3 stock batteries and buy a wall charger that externally charges the batteries... this thing is huge and ugly!!! I also dont like the fact that it doesnt even say Galaxy S III on the back... so now my phone will probably look like its unnamed and cheap!!!

I went ahead and installed it....



















Ok soo i guess its not TOOO bad.... its definately bulkier, but to say the least; i like the fact that its smooth all through the back and not just a big tumor on the back of the phone.. a lump with sharp edges.... I still dont like the fact that there is no galaxy s3 name on the back. that really irritates me.

Here are pictures compared to a galaxy nexus with stock battery..



















Soo to look at it on the bright side, its really not THAT much bulkier then a stock Galaxy nexus... Just a little bit thicker....

And here are my results....




























Final results...

phone on= 15 hours 32 minutes
Screen on= 4 hours 45 minutes
Time idle= 10 hours 47 minutes

This is obviously double of what the stock battery puts out... with 3% remaining, i am almost sure i coulda hit 5 hours screen time. You can obviously see that i have been actually using my phone all day since the screen is the highest usage above all other tasks..

I tested NFC and it works!

Soo here is my verdict...

At first i thought it was the ugliest thing..... then after comparing it to my stock nexus, and using it all day, i am getting used to it...I just hate the fact that there is no logo on the back of the battery cover! When it comes to usage, i am very happy with the results... I started the test at 5am when i went to work in the am, and now its time for bed at 9:00 and its on the charger... 1 full day use out of it, I am very happy with the results.... NFC works fine soo thats a plus..and for the 22 dollar price tag you can't beat

In the end, its all up to you... Do you want to switch batteries daily?? or would you rather have one battery that can last all day, but its noticibly thicker then the phone, however when compared to other phones, its really not that bad..... your choice!

BTW i really think there should be a seperate "product review section". instead of it being scrambled into general.


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the same battery a week ago, and pretty much agree with the review.

With LTE on, my stock battery will not last a full day of use.

With this battery, it will go/last all day, including light tethering.

Only thing I disagree with is that I don't give a ... about it saying/not saying Galaxy S iii on the back. I didn't even notice it was on the stock cover till the Op mentioned it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 (S3) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm interested now that it has NFC! Can you shoot us a link for this battery?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got mine today! Loving it. Its only taken like 8 hours to charge though....lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> I'm interested now that it has NFC! Can you shoot us a link for this battery?


Oops.. Op updated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont have battery problems with the stock, but then again, I havent rooted yet.. are you rooted by chance that you felt the need to get this? You seem to have a ton of usage per day though, so its probably best you have it 

I can go from 7:30a - 11:30p without charging it with my daily usage. I can live with that.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> I dont have battery problems with the stock, but then again, I havent rooted yet.. are you rooted by chance that you felt the need to get this? You seem to have a ton of usage per day though, so its probably best you have it
> 
> I can go from 7:30a - 11:30p without charging it with my daily usage. I can live with that.


Yes, rooted but that makes no difference in battery life.... Im just constantly on fb, txting, rootz, etc... Ide say I use my phone pretty heavily

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Yes, rooted but that makes no difference in battery life.... Im just constantly on fb, txting, rootz, etc... Ide say I use my phone pretty heavily
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Nice. I wish it was a Verizon back though. Maybe Samsung will make a battery for this. That would be nice.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Great write up. I have the 4200mah without NFC and I said the sane thing , holy shit , look at this loaf! Lol after testing it for a few days I eoukd say in average I get 4.3 to 5 hours of screen on time. See ppl like us USE ARE PHONES. I hate when ppl say I getc 145 hours out of my stock battery with 5 min screen on time. Ok trolls feel ffree to flame .

Thanks for posting !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

One of my best friends at school went home this weekend. His dad gave him his extended battery for his s3 to give to me because he didn't need it. I seem to have better signal in my dorm room than I used to. I think I'm going to like this. Only downside is the 3 cases I have don't fit lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anger2manage (Sep 8, 2011)

nice write up, i was trying to go away from massive extended batteries w this phone but for the price..i gotta try it out lol


----------



## digitalsynner85 (Oct 26, 2012)

i absolutely love mine....i got mine in the mail and charged it to 100% with no bump charge, then ran it completely down.....i got 17 hours with about 5 hours screen on time

i charged it to 100% again and then ran it down a second time, got 26 hours with 3 hours screen on time, so i absolutely LOVE my extended battery, the only thing is, where can i get just a back panel? i don't want to RMA the battery because of a broken case and for the exceptional quality of the product, i'd gladly purchase a back for it, and since i'm thinking of making my phone onyx black, i want a black backing so i can start working on saving the money to get a digitizer and glass w/ a black bezel


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

longcat from irc has been reviewing batteries for awhile. He uses a CBA (computerized battery analyzer). These should be more scientific than any anecdotal review. Just saying.

http://www.batteryreview.info

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longcat (Sep 2, 2012)

digitalsynner85 said:


> i charged it to 100% again and then ran it down a second time, got 26 hours with 3 hours screen on time, so i absolutely LOVE my extended battery, the only thing is, where can i get just a back panel? i don't want to RMA the battery because of a broken case and for the exceptional quality of the product, i'd gladly purchase a back for it, and since i'm thinking of making my phone onyx black, i want a black backing so i can start working on saving the money to get a digitizer and glass w/ a black bezel


Seidio has a black back plate, but you have to call them up at 832-204-1118 to order it, since it's an ask-for only item. This is what it looks like. I'm not sure what battery you have, but you should try contacting the manufacturer - they'll probably send you a new one without much hassle.


----------

